# JAM custom Multi Pedal



## madhermit (Dec 31, 2017)

I was asked in another thread about this wonderful box, so here is some more info. It is a Jam Pedals custom multieffect.










I had this commissioned a few years back (2015) after drooling over the JAM pedals demos and waiting for him to do a tap tempo on his analog delay pedal. I figured I would get a monster analog multi-pedal with most of what he has in it. He will basically do any combo you want if asked (or he used to at least) and then one of his people custom paints it. I sent them a picture of a painting I liked from some an artist named Sergio Lazo in Miami.

Each set of coloured knobs is an effect. Starting from the top left, they are as follows...
1. Delay Llama Supreme - analog echo with modulation and tap temp. 600ms.
2. Retrovibe (Univibe clone) made with 4 photocells
3. Ripple (Phase 90 clone)
4. Big Chill Tremolo with 2 speeds
5. Waterfall Analog chorus/vibrato
6. A/B output
7. Rattler + (RAT clone with footswitchable boost)
8. Rattler + again (RAT clone with footswitchable boost)
9. Tube Dreamer 88 (blue and orange knobs) Dual Tube Screamer clones with different chips and a boost.
10. Dynaross compressor (MXR Dynacomp and Ross Compressor clone)
11. Boss TU-3 with buffer

Other features are that it has an effects loop between the Rattler + and Waterfall.
Expression inputs for delay time, delay feedback, Retrovibe speed, Trem speed.

It powers with a standard Boss supply. Total mA draw is 268mA with everything maxed out. I usually power it with a USB battery pack and a USB-A to barrel connector, then a polarity changer. Handy cable to have as a basic battery pack can then be a pedal supply. Some cannot handle the inrush current or something as they sometimes shut off immediately, but I have a few that are able to handle this beast.

It is a cool box. I much prefer knobs as any time I have used a programmable unit, I get sick of twiddling with menus. Have tried since the 90s. Always end up with pedals.


----------



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)

holy crap.
You power this beast @ 5V?


----------



## madhermit (Dec 31, 2017)

CathodeRay said:


> holy crap.
> You power this beast @ 5V?


Sorta. The USB-A to barrel connector is a 5v to 9v up converter. I also have some that do 12v. Battery never gets hot.


----------



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)

madhermit said:


> Sorta. The USB-A to barrel connector is a 5v to 9v up converter.


This is the 3rd time in as many weeks I've seen this configuration for power; strange coincidence.
Theoretically, it should be noisy.
A 3.7V lithium battery (or two in series @ 7.4V) being stepped up/down to 5V coming out of the Stone.
Then the 5V is stepped up to 9V.
Both of the switching converters should be noisy as heck, but so far I've heard no complaints... what's your experience?


----------



## madhermit (Dec 31, 2017)

CathodeRay said:


> This is the 3rd time in as many weeks I've seen this configuration for power; strange coincidence.
> Theoretically, it should be noisy.
> A 3.7V lithium battery (or two in series @ 7.4V) being stepped up/down to 5V coming out of the Stone.
> Then the 5V is stepped up to 9V.
> Both of the switching converters should be noisy as heck, but so far I've heard no complaints... what's your experience?


No noise. I got the idea from the Pedal Train Volto. That one has 9V barrel connectors right on it. This way needs the weird cable I got of eBay. I would say 1/3 of the generic cell phone battery packs can power the big beast I have found. Most can power overdrive and other lower draw pedals easily. Tends to be the delays that put the battery into a protection mode. Unplug, replug, then it works again.


----------



## madhermit (Dec 31, 2017)

I've used this set up too. 9V battery clip to the Xotic 15V/18V up converter. Works great too! I have even used the 15/18V up converter on the 5V-(v battery contraption without issues that I can hear or feel (heat).


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

it was weird that scanning through multiple posts today your board caught my eye and then I came across this very similar one elsewhere...










Swirl Effects Mega Pedal 2018 Blue | Swirl Effects


----------



## madhermit (Dec 31, 2017)

vadsy said:


> it was weird that scanning through multiple posts today your board caught my eye and then I came across this very similar one elsewhere...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is spectacular looking! Will check out the sight for sound samples.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I haven't heard it in action but the gut shots are cool and the price pretty crazy


----------



## madhermit (Dec 31, 2017)

VFE is shutting down it seems. And holy crap that is expensive! The Jam pedal was significantly cheaper than buying them seperately!


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

madhermit said:


> VFE is shutting down it seems. And holy crap that is expensive! The Jam pedal was significantly cheaper than buying them seperately!


VFE have shut down. Someone else is selling the remnants as DIY projects and this was built by that guy - a copy of one built by VFE a few years ago, I think (so a bit of a clone, but a bit official). 

If I had that and someone spilled a drink on it at a pub, I would hope it was a good single malt and not a crappy US beer. Something that complicated deserves to be screwed up by something above average.


----------



## Sketchy Jeff (Jan 12, 2019)

That's amazing. For me the benefit of pedals is a constant state of swapping out and re-ordering so I wouldn't buy one but I can see how it would be great if you like a fairly stable layout. Can you swap out modules as/if they go bad or you want to do something else instead? I guess what I mean is are they all patched together underneath the cover in a way that permits changes?
j


----------



## madhermit (Dec 31, 2017)

Here is the gut shot of my pedal. I suppose I could remove a section/pedal amd put in a new one if I was motivated.
As for moving stuff around, I get it. I can’t change the pedals on board, but I can insert stuff between the bottom row and top row if I want. It makes a good grab and go box of analog goodness.


----------

